# XM Satellite Radio



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

Has anyone had any luck installing XM radio in their Treg. Is it possible to use a trunk mounted tuner through our existing radio, as is possible with BMW, GM, etc., or are we for now totally dependent on an ancillary unit that would probably connect through the auxiliary input??
Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (Ted K)*

A bunch of folks have installed XM. I suggest you do a search on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (4x4s)*

link in Spockcat's sig.
I'm installing mine tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit - here's your link








http://www.tm-techmark.com/tri.htm


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:46 PM 12-7-2004_


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (4x4s)*

I assumed many had hooked up aftermarket XM tuners, like the roadie. What I'm most interested in finding out is if anyone has done it with a trunk mounted tuner that is controlled through our existing Head Unit, or has it been done solely by connecting outboard XM tuners through the auxiliary input....


_Modified by Ted K at 1:42 PM 12-8-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (Ted K)*

Solely through outboard tuners so far. 
Last year I saw a prototype of one that connected in place of the CD changer (kind of like the Phatbox does) and used the CD controls and display (just numbers, no titles or words). But I guess it never made it to market.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (spockcat)*

too bad. Thanks.


----------



## DakotaTouareg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (Ted K)*

My wife's Touareg could sure use XM, I'm considering this option:
http://www.myradiostore.us/bun....html
I'm assuming there's no artist/title information available - but my wife forbids the exposed wires that go along with my Roady.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (DakotaTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DakotaTouareg* »_My wife's Touareg could sure use XM, I'm considering this option:
http://www.myradiostore.us/bun....html
I'm assuming there's no artist/title information available - but my wife forbids the exposed wires that go along with my Roady.

From what I understand, this doesn't work with either Touareg radio.


----------



## DakotaTouareg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
From what I understand, this doesn't work with either Touareg radio.

I'll certainly defer to your knowledge, I'm just trying to understand. The product literature seems to require a "round scan" knob. I think I have that with a 2004 non-nav radio, dont I?
I've spent some time searching this forum but haven't seen this discussed. If I'm missing it, please point me in right direction and I'll un-hijack this thread.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (DakotaTouareg)*

The first reason I say it isn't compatible is that they state applications of 1998 to 2003 VWs. This lets out the 2004 Touareg. Next, I've looked at the PIE website and they don't offer an adapter for the Touareg's radios. The website you point to uses a PIE adapter.
While I know it would be nice to have XM integrated into the factory head unit, there are plenty of XM installations that are nearly inconspicuous. How about this one by SUVW:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

how the heck did he run the wires for that install?
better yet... how did the connections to the unit get wired up?
my roady2 takes 3 plugs on the side. 2 are right angle plugs and the other from the blitzsafe/ground loop is a straight plug.
the right angle ones would fit in there, but the straight one... too long.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That's because it is an XM Commander, not a Roady2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

ain't that some poop.
is reception as good as hardwired roady2?
I presume that uses wireless FM modulator.
mine has that too, but clarity is not as good as I like it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ain't that some poop.
is reception as good as hardwired roady2?
I presume that uses wireless FM modulator.
mine has that too, but clarity is not as good as I like it.

No, SUVW had his XM Commander hardwired into his nav radio using one of my cables. The XM COmmander uses another box for the actual radio. What is in the ashtray is just the display and controls. I think it also comes with a remote control.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
No, SUVW had his XM Commander hardwired into his nav radio using one of my cables. The XM COmmander uses another box for the actual radio. What is in the ashtray is just the display and controls. I think it also comes with a remote control.

since we are on it. where is the xm commander's main unit located in the car and how it is held in place there?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_since we are on it. where is the xm commander's main unit located in the car and how it is held in place there?

Since I didn't install it, I can't say for sure but the XM Commander main box isn't too big and I know there is room between the bottom of the glove box and the plastic panel above the passenger footwell. I have about 3 or 4 boxes installed there myself; telephone control, PIE LD-1, noise filter, and something else I think.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Since I didn't install it, I can't say for sure but the XM Commander main box isn't too big and I know there is room between the bottom of the glove box and the plastic panel above the passenger footwell. I have about 3 or 4 boxes installed there myself; telephone control, PIE LD-1, noise filter, and something else I think.

do you access that area from down below by opening the plastic panel above the passenger footwell? how the commander is attached in there?
thank you!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (****us)*

The plastic panel above the passenger footwell is held up by 4 clips at the dash and 2 hooks into two holes at the firewall. Take a thin flat blade screwdriver, slide it under the panel on the left side and pull down.
I don't have anything holding my modules there. They rest on top of the panel and by all the wires running through there.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
since we are on it. where is the xm commander's main unit located in the car and how it is held in place there?

Well, the God's honest truth is... I don't really know where he [the installer] put it. If you want to inquire, call Jo-Di's in Branford CT and ask Rick about his Touareg XM Commander install in July.
I love my XM... although I do notice that after a while on Top Tracks it does repeat some of the same songs. But since there are so many channels, it's not really a factor. I will say that I don't listen to it in my hometown anymore, because there are so many trees around here that I lose contact with the satellite too much. But for highway driving, I love it... and I've been turned on to many new bands I never would have heard of.
I am getting the the Polk Audio XM Tuner for my home soon... so I guess I'm happy enough with the system to expand.


----------



## DakotaTouareg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (DakotaTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DakotaTouareg* »_
http://www.myradiostore.us/bun....html


I got an email from PIE confirming that the system above is compatible with the 2004 Touareg radio, with the caveat that no text will be available on the display (as was reported about the prototype)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (DakotaTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DakotaTouareg* »_I got an email from PIE confirming that the system above is compatible with the 2004 Touareg radio, with the caveat that no text will be available on the display (as was reported about the prototype)

I suspect that it feeds signal in through the antenna via FM modulation since it uses an antenna splitter.


----------



## aweiss01 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (spockcat)*

Spock -
I thought that part in your picture is used to convert the newer antenna which have one plug-in (used for SkiFi and Roady) to the older Pioneer models. I'm wasn't aware it was used for FM modulating. I used that part to adapt a new antenna to my older Pioneer unit in our other car.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

let me see if this is correct.
with this pioneer unit, you can have both CD Changer and Pioneer XM unit on the touareg. Everything will be intergrated into our NAV system (won't show text). You hit the "mix" button to toggle between CD changer and XM.
If this is true, where do I sign up? I want it.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

















How's this XM hookup? I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (aweiss01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aweiss01* »_Spock -
I thought that part in your picture is used to convert the newer antenna which have one plug-in (used for SkiFi and Roady) to the older Pioneer models. I'm wasn't aware it was used for FM modulating. I used that part to adapt a new antenna to my older Pioneer unit in our other car.

This is where the kit is confusing, at least to me. The OEM radio antenna and the XM radio antenna are to completely different things. Why would the kit have an antenna splitter if it isn't to feed in FM modulation. But the kit also includes an interface (VW/PC-PIOX) which is for * 1998-2003 VW Models* * radio MUST have round scan button.








So this doesn't seem to fit either Touareg radio's description. Although it looks like it could be plugged into the CD changer plug in the rear of the car. 
But Dakota Touareg says PIE says the kit works with Touareg (which radio, either?).


----------



## aweiss01 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (spockcat)*

Clearly I'm not an expert, but I think the Pioneer units came with a separate FM antenna tap that feeds the radio's antenna. I think the part you referenced earlier was solely an adapter for newer XM antennae to older XM tuner units...specifically the Pioneer. They used to have 2 leads (green and yellow). The newer SkiFi and Roady only have a single pink lead. So, unless you want to use an older bulkier Terk 2-lead antenna, you need to get the splitter. I did that in my wife's car because the older 2-lead antenna went bad and i wanted to micro antenna to replace it.
That being said, the part you are showing might be similar to your Blitzsafe cable?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (aweiss01)*

The adapter above has a connector similar to the CD changer's rear plug. Not the plug on the back of the radio for the CD changer.


----------



## aweiss01 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (spockcat)*

I just looked at the site. This allows you to hook up the old Pioneer models of the XM tuner to whatever VW models they listed. The Pioneer tuners then allow you to daisy-chain a Pioneer CD changer through the XM tuner using Pioneer's IP Bus connection. You would be able to control the pioneer CD changer through the wired XM tuner display...I think...


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The plastic panel above the passenger footwell is held up by 4 clips at the dash and 2 hooks into two holes at the firewall. Take a thin flat blade screwdriver, slide it under the panel on the left side and pull down.
I don't have anything holding my modules there. They rest on top of the panel and by all the wires running through there.

got ya. i have removed that ^ panel when i changed the cabin air filter.
one more question.
how do people install the sat. antenna? it has to placed on top of the roof of the truck, correct? how do they run the wires from the antenna to the inside of the vehicle?
thanks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_one more question. how do people install the sat. antenna? it has to placed on top of the roof of the truck, correct? how do they run the wires from the antenna to the inside of the vehicle?
thanks!

I think there are two ways to do this. The normal way is to run it under the headliner and out the back hatch. Alternatively, you could put it on the top, center of your dash under the windshield. This would be much easier. I think the reception there will not be as good though. Frankly, I would go the easy route first and see how it works.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I think there are two ways to do this. The normal way is to run it under the headliner and out the back hatch. Alternatively, you could put it on the top, center of your dash under the windshield. This would be much easier. I think the reception there will not be as good though. Frankly, I would go the easy route first and see how it works.

the "new" small sat. antennas have to be placed on a 1 sq. foot (or so i forgot) of metal for proper reception. that's what the crutchfield info page on xm commander says. 
i will try the easy way first if you say it might work.


----------



## ZeZe (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
the "new" small sat. antennas have to be placed on a 1 sq. foot (or so i forgot) of metal for proper reception. that's what the crutchfield info page on xm commander says. 
i will try the easy way first if you say it might work.

My installer placed the antenna at the very rear edge of the roof. Reception has been perfect so far.
BTW, the receiver itself is behind the left access panel in the cargo area...a very neat, professional installation. So far I have had no problems with electrical interference.
I ordered Spockcat's a/v connector and it worked as advertised. Direct connect is the only way to go IMHO.


_Modified by ZeZe at 2:50 PM 12-22-2004_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

With the small diameter of the wire for the XM Commander antenna, it is easy to mount the antenna on the roof just behind the sunroof and snake the wire through the sunroof rubber into the cabin and then over to an A pillar and down into the rear of the dash. This saves the long run in the headliner to get to the rear hatch.


----------



## ZeZe (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_With the small diameter of the wire for the XM Commander antenna, it is easy to mount the antenna on the roof just behind the sunroof and snake the wire through the sunroof rubber into the cabin and then over to an A pillar and down into the rear of the dash. This saves the long run in the headliner to get to the rear hatch.









If you're mounting the XM Commander receiver in the dashboard area, that routing would be more convenient. I mentioned running the wire as you did and mounting the antenna just aft of the sunroof to my installer, but he recommended against it. Hopefully, it won't be a problem in your installation.
Since my receiver is mounted in the cargo area, it's really a short run to the rear roof area.
BTW, I also cut out a rectangle in the bottom of the coin tray as SUVW's installer did. I lined the tray with black velcro and stuck a couple of strips of velcro to the Commander's head unit to allow proper placement. It looks just like SUVW's photos and allows the cover to close completely. It's a very nice, clean installation.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (ZeZe)*

I actually have not done the installation yet, as it only reached 25 degrees today, and tomorrow's high is expected to hit 7 -- unheated garage







I also am planning on using velcro in the hollow beneath the removeable coin tray. I am curious, do you know why your installer recommended against mounting the antenna behind the sunroof? I could piggyback on the CD changer cable and put the antenna in the back with just a bit more effort.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

WHen I had the XM commander installed, the guy who did it placed the attenna on the dash in the center. You can hardly notice it. I get the same reception as I did when it was placed on the roof of my other car. The receiver was then placed underneath the steering wheel area. For those of you who have keyless start - remember the panel that you had to remove under the steering wheel to get to the cables - well, that is where the receiver is mounted. Everything is in the front part of the TReg. Saves a lot of time and maybe money for parts. I used one of Spockcat's cables and loop noise reducer. I still have some static which is only noticable when you are on a talk channel. I think the noise may be on the power wires and will probably install a filter there.


----------



## ZeZe (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_I actually have not done the installation yet, as it only reached 25 degrees today, and tomorrow's high is expected to hit 7 -- unheated garage







I also am planning on using velcro in the hollow beneath the removeable coin tray. I am curious, do you know why your installer recommended against mounting the antenna behind the sunroof? I could piggyback on the CD changer cable and put the antenna in the back with just a bit more effort.









The installer did not elaborate; however, I got the impression he learned the hard way that it's just not the _best_ way to run the antenna wire.
I think the fact that the receiver was installed behind the left-side access panel in the cargo area, away from all other electronics, the is reason I'm not experiencing any static or anything else requiring filters.
In order to install the XM Commander's control unit so the cover will close, you need remove the coin tray and then do your cutting in the recess below. I used Spockcat's instructions for removing the top of the console (http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...s.htm) to get at that area.
Good luck with your installation...


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (ZeZe)*

Finally got started on the XM Commander installation -- had some holiday business to take care of.







Put controller in coin tray base into a small trench cut out of the bottom; the lid will slide over the controller, which I positioned with silicone caulk. Antenna just forward of the rear hatch, with wiring run just under the edges of the headliner to the front. Receiver connected to the radio/Accessory NAV with one of spock's cables. Receiver power to left fuse block lower tier -- switched. Cosmetically perfect, but comes up short in engineering detail. Upon completion, realized that a line driver/pre-amp is necessary because of the XM's puny audio output, even at max. Also may need a ground loop isolator or noise suppressor, as I am getting ignition noise. Finally, where do I connect the receiver power to piggy-back the on/off operation of the radio, to be able to listen with the ignition off and have automatic turn-off after a certain period of time? Spock?







TIA.










_Modified by DenverBill at 4:31 PM 12-30-2004_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

Sounds identical to my setup. Now go get the Polk receiver for your home and you'll be all set!
Awesome!!! My brother, who has an Ipod with 5000 songs on it, thought it preferable to his Ipod when here for Christmas... 
http://www.polkaudio.com/xm/index_xm.php


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

Bump to the tech wizards.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
I will say that I don't listen to it in my hometown anymore, because there are so many trees around here that I lose contact with the satellite too much. But for highway driving, I love it... and I've been turned on to many new bands I never would have heard of.
I am getting the the Polk Audio XM Tuner for my home soon... so I guess I'm happy enough with the system to expand.


Update: The intermittent spots have been rectified in my hometown. The reception no longer cuts out. So I can listen without interruptions.
And... I LOVE THE POLK RECEIVER IN MY HOME. It's awesome, and sounds fantastic.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

Maybe a dumb question for you XM Roadies...but does the unit in the car and the Polk unit in the house need purchase of just one license/subscription or do you need two?
And then if it is one...can both units be used at the same time ie someone listening at home and one in the truck?
Thanks,

Cy


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Maybe a dumb question for you XM Roadies...but does the unit in the car and the Polk unit in the house need purchase of just one license/subscription or do you need two?
*With this setup, you need two. Total of 15.99/mo.*
And then if it is one...can both units be used at the same time ie someone listening at home and one in the truck?
*N/A*
Thanks,

Cy


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Sirius has a small unit now that looks just like the XM terk piece and will fit in the ash tray area. Anyone install one of these yet, and or have experience w/the sirius programing vs. the xm?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

are you going to hardwire the commander to the aux. port behind the radio using one of spockcat cables? are u using a PIE amplifier etc??
Where are you going to place the receiver??
I have the radio, the PIE amplifier, the tools to remove the radio and the Loop noise filter.
I do not know where am I going to hide all those wires and small boxes.
Will see...
Juan
good luck with your installation
when are you going to do this??
perhaps we could help each other while installing the XM ( ha haha)...
give me a call.....513-519-0053
Juan
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: XM Satellite Radio (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The first reason I say it isn't compatible is that they state applications of 1998 to 2003 VWs. This lets out the 2004 Touareg. Next, I've looked at the PIE website and they don't offer an adapter for the Touareg's radios. The website you point to uses a PIE adapter.
While I know it would be nice to have XM integrated into the factory head unit, there are plenty of XM installations that are nearly inconspicuous. How about this one by SUVW:

















Looks like I may have reason to do this one again!! Probably doing the deal tomorrow on a loaded '07. 
However, will I need an A/B switch to be able to do this install to the AUX input, and still have access to my IPOD?


_Modified by SUVW at 4:43 PM 6-18-2007_


----------

